# Cannot connect to WPA, athos



## Stepping_Stones (Aug 23, 2012)

I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get a connection. I'm running FreeBSD 9.0 and have an athos wireless driver. I have tried following the handbook and other online tutorials but to no avail.


```
Here is my rc.conf file:

hostname="hostname"
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
wpa_supplicant_enable="YES"
sshd_enable="YES"
```


```
My wpa_supplicant.conf file:

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={
    ssid="ssid"
    bssid=00:00:00:00:00:00
    proto=WPA
    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
    pairwise=CCMP TKIP
    psk="psk
```

I tried paring down the wpa_supplicant.conf file to only the ssid and psk but that didn't help any. Whenever I run /etc/rc.d/netif start wlan0 it shows:

wlan0: no link.............giving up
Starting Network: wlan0

Please let me know if I've violated any rules or if further clarification is needed.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2012)

The next step is to try scanning for visible access points:
`# ifconfig wlan0 up list scan`

That may have to be run a couple of times before showing results.

If the access point has a "hidden" SSID, it won't show up, and other changes are needed to /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf.


----------



## Stepping_Stones (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm able to see the access point perfectly post scan.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2012)

Then wpa_supplicant(8) can't connect.  Maybe wrong PSK, or the access point is not configured for WPA.  Kill any running wpa_supplicant and run it by hand:
`# wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`


----------



## setevoy (Aug 23, 2012)

I have in rc.conf only:


```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
```

In /boot/loader/conf:


```
if_ath_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

And in  /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf:


```
network={
ssid="setevoy_home_network"
psk="mypassword"
}
```

Thats working...


```
# pciconf -vl | grep Wireless
device     = 'AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express)'
```

May be - something useful else you'll find here? But in Russian, sorry.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 23, 2012)

Those modules you load in loader.conf are all part of the GENERIC kernel.  WEP is only needed if you actually use WEP, likewise for TKIP--CCMP (AES) is better.


----------



## Stepping_Stones (Aug 23, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Then wpa_supplicant(8) can't connect.  Maybe wrong PSK, or the access point is not configured for WPA.  Kill any running wpa_supplicant and run it by hand:
> `# wpa_supplicant -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf`



After doing this wpa_supplicant doesn't respond and then when I [cmd=]Ctrl-C[/cmd] it gives me:


```
ELOOP: remaining socket: sock=4 eloop_data=0x284081c0 user_data=0x28412080 header=0x806d620
```

Does this help explain the problem at all?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2012)

Does it still do that if you do this first?
`# pkill wpa_supplicant`


----------



## Stepping_Stones (Aug 24, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Does it still do that if you do this first?
> `# pkill wpa_supplicant`



Yes it does, that was what I did.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2012)

-d -d will increase the debugging messages shown by wpa_supplicant(8).  If that's not enough, the freebsd-wireless is the next place to ask.


----------

